# how much to use?



## dolfan (Aug 3, 2013)

I make our own laundry soap and i just found out wife uses about 3 cups a load,said does not clean good enough. I have seen online to use about 1/2 to 1 cup. The wife says less than 3 cups does not get cloths clean. I use 1/3 soap,1/2 cup borax and 1/2 cup of washing soda and water. Anything else needed for her to use less than 3 cups. No wonder it does not last haha thanks


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I use 1/2 cup rinse really well, usually a double rinse. If your wife thinks the clothes aren't clean have her do a double rinse. As with all soaps if you don't rinse well the clothes don't feel clean.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Might try vinegar with your soap make sure the water is the right temperature.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

My recipe is one bar soap, one full cup borax and one full cup washing soda.

I use a full cup per load.

We did notice that our machine had a lot to do with it. Our machine did not agitate "normally" (it was this weird little eighth turn shudder-type motion) and our clothes didn't seem as clean. Our current landlord provide a machine that agitates "normally" and our clothes come out much cleaner.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

with the recipe same as cfuher I use 1 table spoon!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Forcast said:


> with the recipe same as cfuher I use 1 table spoon!


Maybe I need to experiment with cutting a little further back.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I make mine with hot water/cook method, looks like mayo after the soap has been mixed.

my kids fill the washer with water and soap agitate a little then add their wash.


----------



## CalicoPrairie (Nov 1, 2015)

Wow, 3 cups seems like a lot, but your recipe is different than mine. I make a dry soap and use only about 2 Tbsp.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have not made the dry soap yet, will have to try it. I know this sound stupid because its soap but I did not want to use my food processor to make soap and then use it for food. So I found an old one and will give it a go


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Good luck, I never could get to an amount where I felt it was doing a satisfactory job of cleaning our clothes, and eventually they started smelling... off. 

I think it may have something to do with our water, but, much as I loved being able to make our own laudry soap, I am back to buying laundry detergent from the store.


----------



## dolfan (Aug 3, 2013)

CalicoPrairie said:


> Wow, 3 cups seems like a lot, but your recipe is different than mine. I make a dry soap and use only about 2 Tbsp.


How do you make dry soap?


----------



## dolfan (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------

